# Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatty and Buffalo Chicken Fatty



## killer b (Oct 11, 2011)

Last Friday I got home a little earlier from work than normal and decided to make some supper for the wife and kids.  After looking around on SMF I decided to do a couple yard bird fatties. These would be my first fatty.  I did one that was a cordon bleu fatty and a buffalo chicken fatty.  Thanks goes to lennyluminum for the idea!  Here’s what I ended up doing.

*Cordon Bleu Fatty:*

Step 1: 2 Chicken Breasts sliced in half and pounded flat (size of a one gallon zip bag)








Step 2: Put Chicken onto tin foil and add layer of Swiss cheese







Step 3: Slice up ham and add along with some pepper, salt, and Ms. Dash.







Step 4: Add another layer of Swiss cheese.







Step 5: Using the tin foil to keep everything in, roll everything into itself and set in fridge.







Step 6: Weave the bacon wrap.







Step 7: Put the bacon onto some cling wrap and then put the rolled chicken onto your bacon weave.    After it’s on just keep the chicken rolled together as you roll it up in the bacon.







Step 8: Roll everything up in the cling wrap making sure to have the wrap tighten on the ends (that’ll make sure everything is pushed together on the ends).







*Buffalo Chicken Fatty:*

Everything is the same for this fatty with the exception of the ingredients as follows.

Step 1: Add a healthy amount of Frank’s RedHot sauce to the chicken breasts.







Step 2: Add crumbled bleu cheese.






	

		
			
		

		
	
  

Step 3: Add some more Franks and then proceed to Step 5 of the Cordon Bleu Fatty.







After I made up both of them I let them sit in the refrigerator as I went and got everything ready on my smoker.  Once the setup was ready it was time to get them on the smoker!  







Being that my home made smoker is electric I set the temp to 250 until the internal temp was 170.  They ended up being in the smoker for just about 3 hours.  Here they after the door opened and the smoke cleared.







Here’s the first cut of the Cordon Bleu







Here’s the first cut of the Buffalo Chicken.







The family loved them both.  Their overall favorite was the Cordon Bleu.  Mine was the Buffalo Chicken as I am a wing man and love Franks on pretty much anything!   I figured it was pretty successful for them being my first fatty.  I would definitely make them again and can’t wait to try different versions.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG that looks so good


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice job! Does the chicken stay together when you slice the fatty?


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 12, 2011)

O Boy O Boy it looks amazing . this is a nice per of fatties. is there any leftovers ? for a hungry man


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2011)

Both of them look awesome!


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!  After supper we had some friends over and they could smell what we had right when they walked in the door.  They weren't sure what it was, but said it smelt good.  Luckily there were just a couple pieces left so we fed it to the vulchers.  They definitely wanted more than what I had to give!  

RD, I was a little skeptical about the chicken staying together as well, but once it was rolled up, everything stayed in place with no problems at all.

B


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Man those look so good. The Chicken Cordon Bleu looks the best for me, but that is jmo.

now I gotta get some paper towels and wipe off my screen. Licking it wasn't a good idea. But it did remove the dust.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Job and Great Step by Step!...You make them sound easy enough for even a Non-Cookin' person, aka Mrs.J, to put together and Fire...Well Done!...JJ


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

It was surprisingly easy making them.  I think the total prep time was around 15-20 minutes.  The only thing I might do differently next time is add some Honey Dijon Mustard to the cordon bleu.


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice !!!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 12, 2011)

wow that was awesome, thanks for the guided walk through. Man that's a lot of blue cheese, lol, it wasn't too overpowering was it? I'm going to have to try a chicken fatty, my wife's not a big fan of sausages. They're never mild enough for her.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow!!  I have always dreamed of a cordon bleu fatty!!!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2011)

nice looking fatties


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## rrey (Feb 22, 2013)

This looks damn good. I will be trying to make both fatties next weekend.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Sep 28, 2013)

Giving this a try tomorrow and im a little nervous.  It will be my first fattie and I am concerned about loosing the cheese in the smoke process.  Do you kind of  "weave" the chicken breast together?  Doesn't that create seams for the cheese to ooze through?  Thanks for the help


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 28, 2013)

Been a while since I did a cordon bleu fattie. Yours reminded me it's time again. Nicely done!


----------



## bigr314 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. My boys love anything that is buffalo chicken. That is a must try. Awesome job.


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow , what a great creative twist on the fattie!  You know , I always gaze longingly at the posts featuring the sausage types , but I have not actually made one because I know sweetie will be concerned about the high fat content. (It's like she wants me to live forever !). But this cordon bleu version would pass the diet test easily ! Sweetie loves chicken cordon bleu.......And the buffalo chicken version would be perfect for me and my sons.
This is a great post , and like  Chef jimmy said , an excellent walk thru. Good job !


----------



## sgtmonte (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm soooo making these


----------

